# targa top tt



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

old photo, its been cleaned up since then. works great btw. 2 years old and no issues. plus it comes off easy from sitting on the inside at a traffic light.no leaks either







been holding this post off for a while.


----------



## evanpike (May 8, 2006)

any more pics?


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (evanpike)*

roof on


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (stjacket)*

Can you show more roofless pics, the attachment points on/off, how you did it, and what it cost http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

mabee tomorow, depends on the interest


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (stjacket)*

Looks like nice work, I'm definitely interested. This one looks like a tasteful "mod"


----------



## TTMAN225 (Jan 20, 2005)

that guy is on audiworld he did it himself a few years back... if i recall correctly it wasnt expensive at all


----------



## evanpike (May 8, 2006)

looks good, wouldnt mind seeing a side view of the car with the top off if you get a chance!


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (evanpike)*

Before anybody grabs their sawzall...they should read the original AW thread








http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1631374.phtml
never realized that was you jacket^


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Murderface)*

please take many pics








I like the idea a lot! I'd pay you to do this hah.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

you gotta change your screen name to FranksTTein. talk about hacking a TT .








all the pics are here :
http://pictureposter.audiworld...phtml


_Modified by 1.8Tabamoura at 6:33 AM 12-29-2007_


----------



## HernTT (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_you gotta change your screen name to FranksTTein. talk about hacking a TT .


Isn't this the same guy that wrapped his TIP in tape and baked it in the oven? I hope he carries a few fire extinguishers.


----------



## VEEDUBJETTA (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (HernTT)*

Please post some better pictures!


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (HernTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HernTT* »_
Isn't this the same guy that wrapped his TIP in tape and baked it in the oven? I hope he carries a few fire extinguishers.

yep , and made an exhaust with 90 degree bends and installed a huge front grille made of chicken wire , and made a flowmeter out of a leaf blower among other things.


----------



## diehlryan (Feb 22, 2007)

go somewhere else if you're going to be a ignorant hater.

Its good that there is someone with a TT willing to try things outside of the box and make his different from the rest.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (diehlryan)*

Yea, come on, the targa cool


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (diehlryan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diehlryan* »_go somewhere else if you're going to be a ignorant hater.

Its good that there is someone with a TT willing to try things outside of the box and make his different from the rest.


Sure I'm . I'm a hater when it comes to something that looks not professional ,and it looks like its gonna snap of in an accident and chop your head off. show me a nice safe install with a glass , carbon fiber or something other than a razor thin piece of metal top and I will say go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Targa top


----------



## diehlryan (Feb 22, 2007)

proto-types are never perfect!


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: targa top tt (stjacket)*

I like what you did
you truly "never follow"















for taking big steps in your own direction


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: targa top tt (exboy99)*

thanks everyone for the feedback. i had made a full clear lexan peice for the roof, it worked great, but i couldn't get the bends quite right. but i have though for a different way to shape it. its like the open sky, and its pretty nice to have an clear roof 24-7. once its finished, ill post up. ive been putting it off for about the last year now, i got kinda sick of working on roof desighns, esp when people like 1.8ta"lame"arse also post negative things when they have no clue. but the positive motavation here has given me a new drive to make the lexan roof.
thanks everyone.


----------



## untitled (Jun 9, 2006)

dude your def. nuts... but i'll still give you props for doing it (i would never leave my car with you over night) ha ha! waz up with the exhaust? sill the same?


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (untitled)*

nope,


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: targa top tt (stjacket)*

How about just putting a sunroof in the piece that comes out?


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: targa top tt (TREFTTY)*

well, they don't make one that big, nor would one fit that big of a curve. when i did this a few years ago, i tried to put a sunroof in it, nobody would, because of the curve. a sunroof can be done, and if you want to do it, search audiworld for schwings install. but its hard to find anybody that will do it. as far as mine goes, i did make a lexan second roof, it just didn't come out 100%. this winter i might try it again, and post the results. pic with roof on










_Modified by stjacket at 3:54 AM 12-31-2007_


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: targa top tt (stjacket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stjacket* »_well, they don't make one that big, nor would one fit that big of a curve. when i did this a few years ago, i tried to put a sunroof in it, nobody would, because of the curve. a sunroof can be done, and if you want to do it, search audiworld for schwings install. but its hard to find anybody that will do it. as far as mine goes, i did make a lexan second roof, it just didn't come out 100%. this winter i might try it again, and post the results. pic with roof on









_Modified by stjacket at 3:54 AM 12-31-2007_

you could put a new beetle sunroof yourself , it would be a lot easier than the Targa top and it would look factory .It has been done before


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: targa top tt (1.8Tabamoura)*

ok i guess you can't read,even though you quoted me? but anyways, the beetle sunroof has been done, more then a few times, and i did not like the look either. as far as the targa goes, please tell me how hard it was for me to do? since you know so much. you remide of somebody else from AW, hmmm. either way, add something instead of being an arse. you post b.s in everybody's post's. i wonder if you even have a TT,


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: targa top tt (stjacket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stjacket* »_ok i guess you can't read,even though you quoted me? but anyways, the beetle sunroof has been done, more then a few times, and i did not like the look either. as far as the targa goes, please tell me how hard it was for me to do? since you know so much. you remide of somebody else from AW, hmmm. either way, add something instead of being an arse. you post b.s in everybody's post's. i wonder if you even have a TT,










??????????


----------

